# Mining BIOS Flash for Diamond RX 580 8GB Model No: RX580D58G



## geekymama (Mar 15, 2018)

Hi Guys, 

I bought a couple of Diamond RX580 video graphics cards for my mining rig. It's working pretty good and giving me a good hash rate 29.8 maximum. 

Anyway I wrote a step by step instructions on how I flash a Diamond RX 580. 

Check the link: 

https://flashbiosformining.blogspot.com/2018/03/mining-bios-flash-for-diamond-rx-580.html


----------



## geekymama (Mar 22, 2018)

*Mining Rig Results.*

Hashrate  near 30 MH/s mining Ethereum.

Claymore mining OS.

Cards Run Stable 59c .

Power consumption about 160w or 800w for 5 GPU cards.

Diamond RX 580 8GB  GPU card with 2 fans running about 39%  very quiet.  

*Drivers: AMD Radeon Software Crimson Edition Beta*

*BIOS Rom: Mining BIOS flash for Diamond RX 580.*



*Rig Specification:*

*MSI H270-A PRO Mining Motherboard Crytocurrency BTC Intel H270/ ATX Motherboard with 6 PCIe Slots and M.2 *

*Intel BX80677G3930 7th Gen Celeron Desktop Processors *

*Power Supply Corsair CP-9020140-NA HX1200 1200W 80 Plus Platinum High Performance.*

*SanDisk SSD PLUS 120GB Solid State Drive . *

* Memory  DDR4 4GB (1x4GB)  *

* PCI-E Risers.*

*Stackable Aluminum rig frame *


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2018)

geekymama said:


> View attachment 98678
> 
> *Mining Rig Results.*
> 
> ...



I would combine this Thread with the Mining Bios Repository


----------



## bogmali (Mar 23, 2018)

Leaving it open for now for the DIY crowd for reference.

*DO this at your at own risk! *If you are not comfortable at all, refer to the thread mentioned above.

We are not responsible if you brick your card so do not attempt to do this if you do not know what you are doing.


----------



## eidairaman1 (Mar 23, 2018)

bogmali said:


> Leaving it open for now for the DIY crowd for reference.
> 
> *DO this at your at own risk! *If you are not comfortable at all, refer to the thread mentioned above.
> 
> We are not responsible if you brick your card so do not attempt to do this if you do not know what you are doing.



I wasn't meaning it to be closed but moved over as it's bios mining mods


----------



## bogmali (Mar 23, 2018)

eidairaman1 said:


> I wasn't meaning it to be closed but moved over as it's bios mining mods



With respect to the OP on that thread, I chose not to and yes you weren't suggesting that at all


----------



## cdawall (Apr 5, 2018)

What brand memory is on these cards? If they are Micron and Samsung like the link suggests you should be pushing closer to 31-32mh/s


----------

